# Applying EOI with 120 points



## irfanaly

Dear All,

I want to apply for EOI with 120 points including 15 points in Area of Absolute shortage list. In addition, I want to apply with my spouse and son.

Please suggest, should I apply or not?

Regards.


----------



## topcat83

irfanaly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to apply for EOI with 120 points including 15 points in Area of Absolute shortage list. In addition, I want to apply with my spouse and son.
> 
> Please suggest, should I apply or not?
> 
> Regards.


All I can advise is look at the statistics of who has been selected from the EOI pool on the immigration website. Then make your own decision based on it.

I'm afraid only you can make that decision.

See Immigration New Zealand then look at the 'News' items for the last few selections.


----------



## ricks1088

irfanaly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to apply for EOI with 120 points including 15 points in Area of Absolute shortage list. In addition, I want to apply with my spouse and son.
> 
> Please suggest, should I apply or not?
> 
> Regards.


As topcat said check the EOI selection history. I was selected with 110 points no job offer. There is always hope. worst case your application will be in pool and you can always resubmit. Doesn't hurt trying in my opinion but again only u can decide.


----------



## gourav

irfanaly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to apply for EOI with 120 points including 15 points in Area of Absolute shortage list. In addition, I want to apply with my spouse and son.
> 
> Please suggest, should I apply or not?
> 
> Regards.


Hey can you please tell me one thing?

Can we have bonus points for ASSL and LTSSL both from a single job or Study?
I am submitting my EOI and quite confused???

I studied IT here and got IT job after study.

In EOI application ICT is in both lists ..... so can we select both or we have to stick with only one.



one more thing. If we do something wrong or mistakenly asks for points 
for which we are not eligible then will it affect on selection of our EOI ????

considering points will be more than 140 either we make mistake or not....


Thanks a lot


@Tomcat Dear pls do not reply with INZ website link 
I already ransacked that site and my qs. needs a human to ans.


----------



## G-Mo

gourav said:


> @Tomcat Dear pls do not reply with INZ website link
> I already ransacked that site and my qs. needs a human to ans.


If you want accurate and up-to-date answers (no insult to anyone here or the answers they provide), why don't you contact INZ directly, either by phone or email, instead of relying on internet forums?!


----------



## topcat83

gourav said:


> Hey can you please tell me one thing?
> 
> Can we have bonus points for ASSL and LTSSL both from a single job or Study?
> I am submitting my EOI and quite confused???
> 
> I studied IT here and got IT job after study.
> 
> In EOI application ICT is in both lists ..... so can we select both or we have to stick with only one.
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing. If we do something wrong or mistakenly asks for points
> for which we are not eligible then will it affect on selection of our EOI ????
> 
> considering points will be more than 140 either we make mistake or not....
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> @Tomcat Dear pls do not reply with INZ website link
> I already ransacked that site and my qs. needs a human to ans.


Lol! Not sure who 'Tomcat' is!

I might also add that the reason I keep on quoting the Immigration website is that all too often people _don't_ look there first! And usually that is where the answer is (it's the place I look for answers).

And along similar lines - what is an 'ASSL' and 'LTSSL'? I'm afraid one of my pet hates are initials that do not explain what they mean!


----------



## gourav

G-Mo said:


> If you want accurate and up-to-date answers (no insult to anyone here or the answers they provide), why don't you contact INZ directly, either by phone or email, instead of relying on internet forums?!


Hey can you please tell me their Email id ?

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo

gourav said:


> Hey can you please tell me their Email id ?
> 
> Thanks


There is a contact form on the INZ website to initiate email communication.

http://dol.govt.nz/immigration/knowledgebase/contact


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> If you want accurate and up-to-date answers (no insult to anyone here or the answers they provide), why don't you contact INZ directly, either by phone or email, instead of relying on internet forums?!


Good post, G-Mo!

The Forum is a great place to get started, and to ask the kinds of questions that the Immigration website doesn't cover. But we can't fill peoples forms in, or make decisions for them. 

We can help with lots of things though - like what it's like to live in NZ, to be a 'friendly face' and maybe offer our opinions. We'll always help when we can


----------



## gourav

Thanks G-MO  

but got their email by searching google 

Anyway its the Reply I got from INZ, posting it so that others may get help from it..

"You will choose one (1) list only, probably LTSSL. If you choose LTSSL, be consistent with it in claiming points with your 'qualification" or "study" in NZ.

To claim bonus points for NZ qulaifications, INZ considers "2 years" of study to be study undertaken for at least 16 months over 4 or more semesters.

Your EOI will be processed or reviewed by an Immigration Officer. If you have claimed points incorrectly you will be advised accordingly."


@Topcat I am sorry for spelling it wrong But I always read you as TOMCAT


----------



## King_of_the_ring

*me filing EOI -> need ur guidance pls.*

Hi,

I need guidance related to filing EOI.

I have completed Bachelor's of Engineering from Pakistan and Master of Science from USA in Computer Engineering. My masters degree is exempted from NZQA equivalence assessment.

By profession I am a software engineer. I have a total experience of 3.5 years ( nearly) post college(bachelor's degree).

I want to know that whether I can claim any other points or I have made a mistake in writing down my EOI. I want a humble opinion of other peoples who are more experienced then myself regarding my profile for EOI:

I am claimant of following points according to their website:

(i) Age: 28

(ii) Qualifications:
Bachelor's of Engineering ( Computer & Info. Systems Engg. ) -> from Pakistan
Master of Science ( Computer Engineering ) -> USA

(iii) 3.5 years experience ( 2 year 9 month + 6 month ) with out any dis-continuity.
as a 'Software Engineer'.

(iv) ICT - Professionals are enlisted in the 'Area of absolute Shortage' list.

(v) I am puzzled about claiming points for 'Future identified areas'. Can ICT professionals claim points under this heading or not ?

I have no NZ education, experience, or offer from there.

The total points showing over there is '120'.

Can some one shed some light over my post and guide me ?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## topcat83

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need guidance related to filing EOI.
> 
> I have completed Bachelor's of Engineering from Pakistan and Master of Science from USA in Computer Engineering. My masters degree is exempted from NZQA equivalence assessment.
> 
> By profession I am a software engineer. I have a total experience of 3.5 years ( nearly) post college(bachelor's degree).
> 
> I want to know that whether I can claim any other points or I have made a mistake in writing down my EOI. I want a humble opinion of other peoples who are more experienced then myself regarding my profile for EOI:
> 
> I am claimant of following points according to their website:
> 
> (i) Age: 28
> 
> (ii) Qualifications:
> Bachelor's of Engineering ( Computer & Info. Systems Engg. ) -> from Pakistan
> Master of Science ( Computer Engineering ) -> USA
> 
> (iii) 3.5 years experience ( 2 year 9 month + 6 month ) with out any dis-continuity.
> as a 'Software Engineer'.
> 
> (iv) ICT - Professionals are enlisted in the 'Area of absolute Shortage' list.
> 
> (v) I am puzzled about claiming points for 'Future identified areas'. Can ICT professionals claim points under this heading or not ?
> 
> I have no NZ education, experience, or offer from there.
> 
> The total points showing over there is '120'.
> 
> Can some one shed some light over my post and guide me ?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Hi there

The best indication you can get about how best to claim points is to fill in the Points Indicator on the right hand side of this page: Skilled Migrant Category

Then I'd use the on-line Expression of Interest application, also on the same page. 

The forms will calculate how many points you have, and won't let you claim for two things if only one is allowed.


----------



## Donna9159

*Your EOI*



irfanaly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I want to apply for EOI with 120 points including 15 points in Area of Absolute shortage list. In addition, I want to apply with my spouse and son.
> 
> Please suggest, should I apply or not?
> 
> Regards.


I think this is really a hard question for a forum as the rules change constantly. I tried to help a friend in similar situation and I suggested they get my proposed submission checked by an immigration advisor. Needless to say they would have failed miserably on my efforts but she got them through (it was not that simple). I can ask them her name for you. I think you are always best to use an IA. They say you can do all these things for yourself but if you mess it up, the consequences are significant so....why take the risk on something so important.


----------



## topcat83

Donna9159 said:


> I think this is really a hard question for a forum as the rules change constantly. I tried to help a friend in similar situation and I suggested they get my proposed submission checked by an immigration advisor. Needless to say they would have failed miserably on my efforts but she got them through (it was not that simple). I can ask them her name for you. I think you are always best to use an IA. They say you can do all these things for yourself but if you mess it up, the consequences are significant so....why take the risk on something so important.


In some circumstances - yes - when it's a borderline or complex case - it's advisable to contact an immigration advisor. But if it's reasonably straightforward - why waste the money? You still need to gather all the evidence yourself.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Irfan can u lemme know the name and send me in a separate message pls.

Thanks

King_of_the_ring


----------

